# Salmon...help me!



## deelady (Dec 22, 2008)

Evertime I make salmon I always try to get the crunchy crust on it as I get in restaurants and I tought I would get it by searing it in a pan on high heat in some olive oil......nope....it got a little color but no crust! what am I doing wrong??


----------



## Alix (Dec 22, 2008)

No clue. I've never had a crust on mine. I'd suspect the salmon is coated with something before searing though. A glaze of some type.


----------



## deelady (Dec 22, 2008)

Well I know its just the salmon meat and no actual coating is on it but the outside is always real golden and crunchy!


----------



## miniman (Dec 22, 2008)

What have you got in your pan when you are searing it? My vague recollection is that cooking in butter helps to give that texture.


----------



## deelady (Dec 22, 2008)

Also I did dip it in lemon juice, olive oil and salt/pepper before placing it in the pan...could that be my problem? that I put lemon juice on it first?


----------



## jennifer75 (Dec 22, 2008)

When I cook Salmon, I use a grill pan.  Sautee LOTS of butter and LOTS of chopped garlic (or pressed garlic) and almost rub it on the salmon...LOTS.  Cook each side long enough till ready.  Nice and crunchy if done right.


----------



## deelady (Dec 22, 2008)

just olive oil....butter helps with crispiness more than oil?


----------



## miniman (Dec 22, 2008)

deelady said:


> Also I did dip it in lemon juice, olive oil and salt/pepper before placing it in the pan...could that be my problem? that I put lemon juice on it first?


 
I would imagine it needs to be quite dry to get a crunchy crust.


----------



## miniman (Dec 22, 2008)

deelady said:


> just olive oil....butter helps with crispiness more than oil?


Frying with butter gives a different reaction to frying in oil. I don't know the chemistry, but I have seen it happen.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Dec 22, 2008)

Are you leaving the skin on?


----------



## deelady (Dec 22, 2008)

hmmmm I'll try that next time wich will probably be this week since I just found out my little one LOVES salmon!!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 22, 2008)

Uh - unless there's something dry & crunchy on the fish, you ain't going to get anything even remotely resembling a "crunch".  And frankly, I've never had "crunchy" salmon in a restaurant, so don't have a clue what you're talking about.

That said, all I can advise is to roll your salmon in some seasoned flour before sauteeing.  You won't get a "crunchy" coating, but you'll get a somewhat crispy exterior.


----------



## deelady (Dec 22, 2008)

oh there is no skin they were just filets I bought ...steaks are the ones that usually have the skin on right?


----------



## jennifer75 (Dec 22, 2008)

I use steaks - with skin.  And I achieve a light crisp with my method.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Dec 22, 2008)

you can get skin on fillets too. That super crispy topping is the fried skin. You season the skin and fry that face first. I think this is true I have never had success with a "searing" skinless piece of salmon... I always end up sort of frying it. 

I have very mixed results with fish... sometimes its great sometimes its dreadful... sometimes its the fish but sometimes its me


----------



## MexicoKaren (Dec 22, 2008)

When I cook salmon filets (skinless), I rub it liberally with Cajun seasoning, then cook it in a very hot cast iron frying pan in a mixture of half butter, half corn oil. I DO get a nice crunchy crust, and the challenge is not to overcook it, because it cooks very fast. Can't really include garlic because it would burn in the high heat.


----------



## snack_pack85 (Dec 22, 2008)

You may consider getting that crunch from a different place than the cooking method Dee. I know I've seen a ton of great recipes for crusted salmon, my favorite is wasabi pea crusted salmon. The wasabi flavor isn't too much at all and it adds a very nice asain flavor. I always broil my salmon, dry italian bread crumbs may work for you as well.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 22, 2008)

deelady, start with dry fish.  Add the lemon after cooking.  Get the pan hot and add the oil and heat that up.  Use a generous amount of oil.

Don't cook it super fast like pan searing a steak.  Let it sizzle in the oil for a while and it will get crispy and brown.


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 22, 2008)

Deelady - Just an idea, but how about a trip under the broiler after it is cooked to crisp the skin?

AC


----------



## bullseye (Dec 22, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> deelady, start with dry fish.  Add the lemon after cooking.  Get the pan hot and add the oil and heat that up.  Use a generous amount of oil.
> 
> Don't cook it super fast like pan searing a steak.  Let it sizzle in the oil for a while and it will get crispy and brown.



Andy's got it right for the home cook, Deelady.  In the restaurant, you may be experiencing the effects of the salamander crisping the outer layer of the fish.  A _good_ broiler can reproduce this.


----------



## deelady (Dec 22, 2008)

Thank you my friends....I knew there had to be an easy solution to the desired end result I was looking for!
I will give that a try next time.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Dec 22, 2008)

Dee

I find the skin-on type usually at a fish store fresh ... the pre-packaged are usually skinless.  I tried  to pan-sear one of these skinless ones the other day and ended up frying it .. turmed out just OK. I always seem to have more trouble with the packaged frozen ones but they are much more convinient! I need to work on tequnique. The skin sort of grossed me out at first but crisped up it was really tasty.

MK... I have always been terrified of cooking Salmon in the CI... after disasterous results with my grill pan.... you give me hope to try again.... not the grill pan though that was a mess.


----------



## Constance (Dec 22, 2008)

The last time we went to O'Charley's, they had a salmon fillet that was topped with horseradish cream sauce and seasoned breadcrumbs, then broiled. It had a crust, and it was delicious.


----------



## deelady (Dec 22, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> deelady, start with dry fish. Add the lemon after cooking. Get the pan hot and add the oil and heat that up. Use a generous amount of oil.
> 
> Don't cook it super fast like pan searing a steak. Let it sizzle in the oil for a while and it will get crispy and brown.


 


Thank you Constance but I was referring more to the texture as Andy was decribing here...I guess I should have used another word other than crust 
I have seen the dish you mentioned at O'Charlies but I have never tried it, not really a big fan of horseradish...but I am a *BIG* fan of their dinner rolls!! YUM!


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 22, 2008)

deelady said:


> oh there is no skin they were just filets I bought ...steaks are the ones that usually have the skin on right?



steaks only have skin around the edge of the piece.  The fillet will have skin on the bottom, unless it's been removed.  Ask for fillets with the skin on. It is the skin that becomes crispy, unless there is a coating -- generally of some sort of crumbs on the fish.  I often use a coating of falafel mix on top the fillet. I hold it onto the fish with a light coating of Dijon mustard.


----------



## RobsanX (Dec 22, 2008)

I made Blackened Salmon the other night, and it had a nice crust on the outside. I used this recipe, but it was quite spicy, and I think I'll cut down on the cayenne next time...

Blackened Salmon Fillets - Allrecipes


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 22, 2008)

dee - I get a little crispy coating on mine but I brush on a mixture of Dijon mustard, brown sugar, and soy sauce.  I have also gotten a little crunchy action my simply searing (medium to medium-high heat) for a few minutes.  Watch as the salmon cooks from the bottom to the top.  When you see the opaque reach almost the center turn over.  There should be a bit of brown on the top of the salmon.  Always cook top side up first.  Once turned watch it cook again, from the bottom to the middle.  It's the way I cook most of my fish.  I know that little bit of crunchy you are talking about!!  We're not talking "fried" fish crunch - simply a crunchiness due to carmelization.  

Restaurants also have what's called a salamander.  They can saute or grill a piece of fish then finish it off in a salamander, which may be the key.


----------



## sattie (Dec 23, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> deelady, start with dry fish. Add the lemon after cooking. Get the pan hot and add the oil and heat that up. Use a generous amount of oil.
> 
> Don't cook it super fast like pan searing a steak. Let it sizzle in the oil for a while and it will get crispy and brown.


 
I have to agree and was going to suggest that the lemon be the last seasoning after cooking.


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 23, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> dee - I get a little crispy coating on mine but I brush on a mixture of Dijon mustard, brown sugar, and soy sauce. I have also gotten a little crunchy action my simply searing (medium to medium-high heat) for a few minutes. Watch as the salmon cooks from the bottom to the top. When you see the opaque reach almost the center turn over. There should be a bit of brown on the top of the salmon. Always cook top side up first. Once turned watch it cook again, from the bottom to the middle. It's the way I cook most of my fish. I know that little bit of crunchy you are talking about!! We're not talking "fried" fish crunch - simply a crunchiness due to carmelization.
> 
> Restaurants also have what's called a salamander. They can saute or grill a piece of fish then finish it off in a salamander, which may be the key.


 
That coating mixture sounds delicious, Elf!  I will have to try it. 

I always cook my fish fillets top side down first and get the crust on.  Then turn it skin side down and finish cooking for the crispy skin.


----------



## ironchef (Dec 23, 2008)

Follow these steps to get a crispy, golden brown surface on the salmon:

1. Make sure that the surface of the salmon is dry. Season with salt and pepper only.

2. Heat oil in a pan on high until smoking hot. Do not use butter. It will burn before it can get to the temperature needed to sear unless it is clarified. 

3. Add the salmon to the pan. Cook on high for about 20-30 seconds, then turn heat down to medium. It should probably take about 4 minutes to get that color and texture. 

4. Once you add the salmon to the pan, DON'T MOVE IT AROUND. You'll be able to tell the doneness of the fish by the edges. When the edges start to turn a deep golden brown, lift to check the rest of the fish. 

5. Once you get the color and texture, flip the fish and continue cooking until medium doneness. You don't really want to serve salmon past medium unless it is not fresh.


----------



## deelady (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you Ironchef, I appreciate the tip!

Nice to know there were plenty of you out there who knew exactly what I was looking for and that it wasn't a senseless question!


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 23, 2008)

ironchef said:


> 5. Once you get the color and texture, flip the fish and continue cooking until medium doneness. You don't really want to serve salmon past medium _*unless it is not fresh*_.


 in which case, you probably wouldn't be serving it at all!


----------



## ironchef (Dec 23, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> in which case, you probably wouldn't be serving it at all!



LOL you'd be surprised...


----------

